#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Can't find attached template?

## SharpL

Hello,

Could you please advise where I can find the attached template within Powerpoint?

example.jpg

Thanks in advance!  :Smilie:

----------


## SharpL



----------

